# Processing time for SA state sponsorship



## bari (Sep 8, 2009)

Dear all

I have applied for state sponsorship of South Australia for 176 visa subclass. Kindly if somebody can give me idea of the processing time nowadays. The client tracking system does not indicate any time frame now, earlier before May 2010 the processing time was 3-4 weeks. But after reopening of applications in October there is no indication of time, has any body any idea or his/her application processed after October. 

Thank you


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Bari, 

Other than trying a search on this forum you could check on the Aussie Visa timeline website (this link is from the 'PLEASE READ.... sticky post).

aussietimeline.com | Australian Visa Application Timeline Tracker

Regards,
Karen


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Bari,
> 
> Other than trying a search on this forum you could check on the Aussie Visa timeline website (this link is from the 'PLEASE READ.... sticky post).
> 
> ...


8 weeks as mentioned on SA website.


----------



## Lucie1975 (Nov 15, 2010)

bari said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have applied for state sponsorship of South Australia for 176 visa subclass. Kindly if somebody can give me idea of the processing time nowadays. The client tracking system does not indicate any time frame now, earlier before May 2010 the processing time was 3-4 weeks. But after reopening of applications in October there is no indication of time, has any body any idea or his/her application processed after October.
> 
> Thank you



I applied for SA sponsorship 176 the day after they reopened and it was granted 33 days later


----------



## bari (Sep 8, 2009)

*Thank you all*

Today, 15 Nov 10, I have got SA sponsorship while my papers were received on 20-10-10. 

I am grateful to all that you took time to reply and guide me.

Very best wishes to all in their quest for happiness


----------



## nav179 (Sep 30, 2010)

bari said:


> Today, 15 Nov 10, I have got SA sponsorship while my papers were received on 20-10-10.
> 
> I am grateful to all that you took time to reply and guide me.
> 
> Very best wishes to all in their quest for happiness



Hi Bari,

How did you received your SA sponsorship via post or email?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

bari said:


> Today, 15 Nov 10, I have got SA sponsorship while my papers were received on 20-10-10.
> 
> I am grateful to all that you took time to reply and guide me.
> 
> Very best wishes to all in their quest for happiness


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## bari (Sep 8, 2009)

*Hi Nav179*



nav179 said:


> Hi Bari,
> 
> How did you received your SA sponsorship via post or email?


I received info through SA via their client tracking system. Later on I emailed them that I have initiated visa application and assigned a TRN, then they have intimated me that they will send Form 1100 SA sponsorship to DIAC directly in 48 hours. if you have applied for sponsorship, then monitor their tracking system webpage. I hope it was helpful.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm reviving an old topic - hopefully it can be an encouragement (?)

Mine is an odd case. I have given up hope of receiving any good news but behold, it came yesterday in my email.

I applied for SA SS online on 29th April 2010. The day after I sent my supporting documents to SA by courier, the GSM application suspension was announced; so SA also suspended all sponsorship applications (unless they have lodged a visa application with DIAC).

After checking the SA's website and client tracker with no positive answers in the past 10 months, I gave up looking. The email came yesterday (3rd March 2011) to tell me that my sponsorship has been approved (it was signed off with February 2011) - I checked the client tracker and it was approved on the 22nd February 2011!

So 10 months was my timeline. :eyebrows:

If anyone is still waiting, hopefully there will be good news around the corner soon.


----------



## amanpreet (Mar 14, 2011)

*hi*

hi friends,
i had applied under 136 in the trade of cabinetmaker in 2007..due to cap and cease, i got refund of fee...i had applied on the basis of experience only , as i have not any professional course of cabinetmaker.. is there any chance of me to apply now for immigration either with the help of state sponsorship or family sponsorship as i have successful tra, 6.5 bands in each module of ielts, real brother pr of australia,.. my wife is primary school teacher....give me your responses.....
thanks in advance...


----------



## amanpreet (Mar 14, 2011)

hi friends,
i had applied under 136 in the trade of cabinetmaker in 2007..due to cap and cease, i got refund of fee...i had applied on the basis of experience only , as i have not any professional course of cabinetmaker.. is there any chance of me to apply now for immigration either with the help of state sponsorship or family sponsorship as i have successful tra, 6.5 bands in each module of ielts, real brother pr of australia,.. my wife is primary school teacher....give me your responses.....
thanks in advance...


----------

